# coding/billing sports phys and CDL physicals



## snodine (Jul 31, 2012)

Our provider group recently added an FP doc so I am new to coding for an FP. 1)How do you code for a sports physical or a CDL physical? and 2)Do insurances usually pay for this?

Thanks for any insight you can give.

Susan


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jul 31, 2012)

We do quite a bit of both of those type of visits as we use CPT 99429.
For the sports PE we charge $50 and for the DOL PE we charge anywhere from $50-$150 depending on the work the provider did and how much paperwork he had to fillout.
We do not bill either of these visits to insurance as they are usually non-payable.
We always let the parents know up front for the sports PE so they are aware before the appointment.


----------

